
Scrapblog Gets A $4 Million Boost For Online Scrapbooking - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/28/scrapblog-gets-a-4-million-boost-for-online-scrapbooking/
======
iamelgringo
So, I've been doing a lot of thinking about the crafting market. My family in
the Midwest is pretty big into it.

So, I did a little research on the size of the market: $30 billion in 2006.
The average annual spend per household: $476 Source:
<http://www.craftandhobby.org/history/tn-size.php>

Film industry: 60 billion Source:
[http://mpaa.org/press_releases/mpa%20us%20economic%20impact%...](http://mpaa.org/press_releases/mpa%20us%20economic%20impact%20report_final.pdf)

Video Game Industry: $28-42 billion Source:
[http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_2005_Nov_9/ai...](http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_2005_Nov_9/ai_n15786004)

There's a lot more startups dedicated to Movies or Video games than there are
to crafting and hobbies. And, a lot less competition in the marketplace.

~~~
jamesbritt
"So, I did a little research on the size of the market: "

Generally speaking, how does one go about researching the size of some
arbitrary market?

~~~
herval
Google, maybe...

